# الصيانة العامة للوحدات الانتاجية



## yaseenrar (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تتعتبر الصيانة عملية مهمة لديمومة المعدات والحفاظ على المعدةفي مستوى اداء قياسي محدد طبقا لظروف العمل وتشمل العمليات اعادة المعدة لحالتها القياسية بعد حدوث انحراف عنها او لتجنب هذا الانحراف
تعتبر الصيانة عملية مهمة لديمومة المعدات والحفاظ على المعدةفي مستوى اداء قياسي محدد طبقا لظروف العمل وتشمل العمليات اعادة المعدة لحالتها القياسية بعد حدوث انحراف عنها او لتجنب هذا الانحراف.

من اهم انواع الصيانة هي :19:

1- الصيانة المخططة Planned maintenance
2- الصيانة الغير المخططة Unplanned maintenance 
3- الصيانة الوقائية Preventive maintenance 
4- الصيانة التصحيحية Corrective maintenance 
5- الصيانة أثناء العمل Running maintenance 
6- الصيانة التوقفية Shut down maintenance 
7- الصيانة التوقعية maintenance Predictive
8- التفتيش Inspection 


مهام وأعمال الصيانة:1:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هناك عدة مهام تقوم بها إدارة الصيانة
خلال دورة حياة النظام الهندسي الاقتصادي
للموجودات حيث يبين الشكل المرفق
مراحل هذه الدورة وعلاقة الصيانة بها
ويمكن تخليص المهام خلال هذه المراحل 
في التالي :-
المرحلة الأولى ::63:
مرحلة التصميم والتصنيع
وهي مرحلة تبادل المعلومات والخبرات
بهدف :-
 - إيجاد مواصفات محسنة بتكلفة اقل
 - إيجاد تصميمات لصيانة أفضل 
 - إيجاد طرق تنفيذ للصيانة وإمكانية 
تبادلية الأجزاء
المرحلة الثانية:-:63:
مرحلة الشراء والتركيب
والاختبار وهي مرحلة تبادل المعلومات و
إعداد الوثائق والسجلات بهدف :-
 - إيجاد طرق التركيب والفك للمكونات لصيانة أفضل
 - إيجاد أفضل طرق فحص الأداء و التشغيل
 - إيجاد طرق المقايضة بين تكلفة تنفيذ للصيانة و رأس المال
المرحلة الثالثة ::63:
-مرحلة التشغيل والإحلال وهي المرحلة التي تضلع إدارة الصيانة بمهام متعددة تشمل:-
 - إعداد نظم معلومات الصيانة
 - إيجاد الخطط والإمكانيات لإتمام عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح بصورة اقتصادية
 إيجاد أفضل طرق فحص الأداء والتشغيل 
 إيجاد إجراءات الصيانة الفاعلة وأفضل طرق التشخيص ووسائل الحماية والمعالجة 
 إعداد الدراسات عن:-
 - احتياجات الصيانة من الأعمال والمواد والنفقات
 حالة الموجودات وأساليب زيادة عمر التشغيل ومؤثرات التغير إثناءها
 تحليل الأداء والموثوقية والإحلال والمواصفات لمراحل شرائية مستقبلا 

وهنالك المزيد من المعلومات اطلبها من الملتقى 
وسوف لا نبخل بها ابداأأأأأأأأأأ


----------

